# Which Book Is Best to Study Neuroanatomy From?



## myna (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello All,

I wanted to know which book is best to study neuroanatomy from for the USMLE step 1. Should I purchase BRS Neuroanatomy or should I use my Snell's Clinical Neuroanatomy for Medical Students 3rd edition? Also has anyone used Clinical Cardiology made Ridiculously Simple? Is it worth getting? Any input would be appreciated as soon as possible. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2007)

As a medical student, I did Snells clinical anatomy and found it to be pretty good.


----------



## myna (Feb 5, 2008)

*Thanks For Your Reply*

Hello Faizan,

Thanks for replying. Do you mean the Snell's Clinical Anatomy or Snell's Clinical Neuroanatomy? Both are 2 different books. I'm interested for the neuroanatomy part of USMLE step 1 and I wanted to know if the Snell's Clinical Neuroanatomy is good enough. I'd appreciate any other feedback. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2007)

oh I am sorry......its snells clinical neuroanatomy...for steps I think its better to just stick to something that they would ask in the exams, so I would suggest you to go for Kaplan or at most Hiyield.....Thats it


----------



## Lubna (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi think that the BRS is great and High Yield, depending on much time u have. If you have alot of time and learn best through cases there is a book by an author at Yale. Google, Blumenfeld and cases... you should be able to purchase the book for under $75 dollars. I do think it may be overkill.


----------

